# Taylored Concepts



## rubyslippers (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anyone on this forum purchased from them and if so would you recommend them?  They've got some interesting FO's I would love to try.


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have never used their mail order as I pick up locally.  But I love their products and selection.  They carry my favorite chocolate. Chocolate Vanilla Brownie.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you funnyfarm!


----------



## tomara (Jul 11, 2010)

I use them locally for my lye. FO's that I have used in the past are: Apple Strudel, Leather, Chocolate, and Bluebonnet.  HTH


----------



## KnowWhat (Jul 13, 2010)

I've bought my lye there.  Thats the least expensive I could find locally.


----------

